# Hacker zurückverfolgen



## Precog (3. April 2003)

hi

ich poste diese frage hier, weil ich nicht wusste wo sonst,
und weil ich denke, dass hier mit die fähigsten leute sitzen...

mein freund hat mal aus spaß versucht, meinen server zu hacken
[er ist der totale anfänger-hacker] und hat es natürlich nich geschafft.
dann hat er es irgendwelchen cs-süchtigen erzählt, und jetzt
versucht glaub ich sein ganzer clan voller irrer, krampfhaft meinen server zu hacken. noch sind sie ja noch nich drauf.

FRAGE: was kann ich tun? ich will denen ja nich gleich ne anzeige schicken.
wie kann ich wissen, wer auf meinem server war?
*muss* ich dazu die IP haben???
oder geht das auch anders? kann ich meinen server [all-inkl.com] irgendwie besonders schützen?

thx
victork

PS: Auch wenn die nix löschen, ich finde es trotzdem nich so doll, wenn da jemand drauf rumschnüffelt, oder dateien hochläd.


----------



## Neuk (3. April 2003)

Ich denkmal im Normalfall werden die des net schaffen. Falls doch, wird sich, so denke ich, dein Provider, nachdem du ihn darauf hingewiesen hast, das du bzw. seine Server gehackt wurden, selbstständig darum kümmern, schliesslich bist du Kunde bei ihm und hast das Recht auf Sicherheit.


----------



## alexorg (3. April 2003)

ich denke auch das die kleinen script kiddies das sowieso nicht schaffen würden... und wenns dann doch zu auffällig wird wird das der hoster schon bemerken und rechtliche mittel dagegen ergreifen...
und ich nehme mal an, dass das nicht DEIN server ist sondern du nur da deine page gehostet hast... 

mfg,

alex


----------



## Sway (4. April 2003)

also ich geh davon aus, das n paar Scriptkinder keine Chance haben, aber es gibt auch härtere Fälle. Das hab ich hier in nem anderen Forum gesehen http://forum.ingame.de/wolfenstein/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17758
Also scheint man bei einem eigenen Server beim Hoster echte probs zu haben.


----------



## sumpfhuhn (4. April 2003)

wenn das mein server währe würde ich logs durch forsten und alles dicht machen was nur geht  wenn sie nur mit son script müll spieln lasse ruhig passiert nicht viel. bestimmt win nuke und sowas  

wenn sie wirklich schaden anrichten würden, würde ich warscheinlich mein provider bescheid sagen. ist ja schließlich seine hardware (meistens) mit. naja wenn son depp bei mir das machen würde und ich erwisch den dann ist die chance der überlebung niedrig 

für jedes verbrauchte byte ein schlag, eigentlich bin ich nicht der der gern zuschlägt aber wenns an mein linux geht ;-) is der jenige fällig

bye,
kannst dir ja uch son server mieten der vom provider überwacht wird, nachteil kein root


----------



## Chino (4. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Also scheint man bei einem eigenen Server beim Hoster echte probs zu haben. *



wie gesagt, bei einem root server bist DU für die sicherheit verantwortlich.


----------



## Wolfsbein (4. April 2003)

Ich möchte da mal auf meinen Thread im Webserverforum verweisen: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20760
Da findest du mehrere Antworten zum Thema zurückverfolgen und Anzeige etc.


----------

